# pc restarts on its own



## mrsowl (Jul 16, 2003)

Yes when i am in the middle of something my pc shuts down and restarts on its own Y and what can i do to fix it....i have hp windows me


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Sacan your computer for virus, trojan or variant at http://housecall.trendmicro.com.

***

Use System Restore to roll your computer back to a date to before when your computer worked right. Before the error(s) started occuring.

To start System Restore, click Start, point to Programs, point to Accessories, point to System Tools, and then click System Restore. Or, in the Help and Support main screen, click Use System Restore under Fix a problem.

***

Ensure you are running a free firewall like Sygate from http://download.com.com/3120-20-0.html?qt=Sygate&tg=dl-20


----------



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

Also, you may want to look over this thread for some more ideas:

http://forums.techguy.org/t146678/s.html


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

If those don't help it could be several things like a bad power supply or over-heating.

Are the outlets where your power supply blows air out of the computer clean of dust? Is the small fan inside your computer that sits on top of the CPU free of dust?

Power strip and power cord plugged in securely?


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

for goodness sake *Never* use a vacuum on your computer!


----------



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Styxx:_
> *for goodness sake Never use a vacuum on your computer! *


And for that matter make sure you touch metal before and during messin' with the inards of your computer case.

To discharge potential static electricity which could reek havoc on the inards of your computer case:

1. Some recommend standing on a rubber mat and having the computer case sitting on a rubber mat, too.

2. Some recommend wearing a static electricity 'wrist strap' while working on the inards of a computer case.

3. Some recommend holding the end of the power cord in your hand while working on the inards of your computer case.

4. And using a vacuum cleaner to vacuum out the inards of your computer case, not good, big static electricity builder.


----------

